# No customer service



## Bazal281 (Aug 2, 2017)

I just bought a 2007 swift motor home after 3 weeks the bike rack with the bikes fell off the back taking the rear of the van with it the rack was fitted to the fibre glass shell through the polystyrene and that was it so over the years it has been coming away.
I called swift they can't tell me who fitted it or say they can't they gave me a price for the parts but I have been waiting 8 weeks for a price to fix it.
THIS HAS TO BE THE Worst CUSTOMER SERVICE IN THE UK.
How can it take 8 weeks to quote fitting a complete new back on a motor home they have built thousands I DRED TO THINK HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE TO REPAIR.
HAS ANYONE ANY IDEA HOW TO GET TO SOMEONE THAT CAN SORT THIS OUT BECAUSE YOU CANT GET PAST SO CALLED CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Did you buy from a dealer or private? The racks are usually fitted by a dealer so understandable that Swift cannot tell who or when fitted, but agree would expect better service from them.

That is the usual way to fit a bike rack, bolted through the rear panel. Is there a damp issue or has the rack been overloaded? There is a maximum weight that the rear panel can carry.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

sorry to hear of your problem

best if you go to a recognized m/home repairer as swift or in fact any manufacturer will not sell to a private customer 

anyone could have fitted the rack in fact i have 1 for sale

swift supply the dealers with drawings showing where there are re-enforcing for bike racks

how many bikes were on the rack

any pictures ?

barry


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Swift are not good at customer relation ask anyone who has had trouble with one of their caravans
I’m sorry to hear of your problems but hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've never had a UK MH, and from what I've read Swift aren't one of the highest quality MH nor renowned for customer service, but in this case It appears to me the OP is being completely unreasonable. He implies that Swift won't tell him who fitted the bike rack on a 10 year old MH, how does expect Swift to know? How would anyone other than previous owners know whether or not the rack had been overloaded previously? If they've given him a price for the parts required for the rear of a MH that age I think they've done well. Why doesn't he take it to a dealer if he has no recourse to whoever sold it to him?

He would have had a lot more sympathy from me if he'd come here and explained what had happenened and asked for advice.


Malcolm


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

yes exactly

usual 1 hit wonder


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I would imagine that Swift (or indeed anyone) will not give you a price until they actually see the MH and the damage for themselves!

Graham :serious:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

if you had a 10 year old ford car would you phone the ford factory with a problem or go to a garage


barry


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Take a look at the Swift Caravan site.:wink2: Mind you to fair the quality of all British made caravans seem to be very poor.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Bazal - take the time to join the Swift Talk forum. At least then you should get a response from other members and hopefully a Swift representative as Swift monitor and participate in the threads. Not that you'll get the answer that you want in your favour but good luck anyway.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Swift forum is a waste of time, anything critical is removed rapidly.

I would not expect Swift to be more helpful than they have, it is nothingto do with them at all. It may have been badly fitted by A.N.Other at some stage, who knows who or how? Ask the person that you bought it from, but don't expect to get anywhere - you are being unreasonable and unjustifiably critical of Swift.

I have found Swift to be helpful, slow, yes, over the delivery of parts that need to be made to order, like wall panels, but helpful. Their customer service is good c/w many dealers and YOUR contract is NOT with Swift.

Go back to the person that you bought it from and try there, but do not be surprised to get a total denial and rebuff.

It could well have been totally overloaded, we have seen such things; one motorbike + two bikes ona three bike rack, or five or six bikes attached somehow (including children's ones).

Sorry, but I doubt that you will get much support on here or any other forum - you are being unreasonable.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you been on the Swift site lately? There are quite a few critical posts on there, in fact I have posted a few myself as we have a Swift caravan and in fairness to Swift they have not deleted them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Let's not be too harsh on the OP shall we?

If it was my MH I'd be pretty angry too....

...and imagine if it was your first MH as well? I'd be devastated especially if I had only had it a short while:frown2:

Graham :serious:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

anger? Yes, I am sure we all would be similarly cross,

but that has to be directed where some responsibility MAY lay, and that is NOT with the original manufacturer after 10 years.......

Some careful research has to be done by checking with all previous owners when the rack was fitted, that MAY then allow attention to be shifted to WHO fitted it and HOW?

Those are the ONLY salient points where some responsibility lies. If the MH was bought from a dealer by the OP, then there MAY be a case for that person to be asked to rectify, similarly if a UK based credit card was used in it's purchase then the credit card operator has a legal responsibility but only the OP is aware of such things and with the reception he has received he is not likely to want to venture back on here....... :crying::frown2:


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've always found the Swift Talk site very helpful and I've always had good, informative response from Swift staff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Will a rack take a Harley ???


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The OP says the rack and the rear of the Motorhome fell off!
Maybe it's not the bike rack at fault but structural rot.
Reckon he's bought a load of rubbish, his only recourse is to go back to the seller and seek satisfaction there.
Don't know what his legal standing is if it was a private sale.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The OP has failed to supply any meaningful information in respect of this issue. I can understand he is not best pleased BUT he has not included how many bikes were actually on the rack, maybe they were electric bikes, maybe there were far too many, to actually come adrift does suggest to me that "at the time of failure" there was an excessive amount of weight present. We have all seen it havent we???

As others have said I believe the OP is being very unfair on Swift, he has not detailed exactly what he has asked them, or even if they have actually seen the vehicle to assess what needs doing. 

If it was me I would take the vehicle to a coach repairer because most coaches are made of Fibreglass and they do get damaged on a fairly frequent basis. 

Interesting that there has been NO update from the OP, maybe he has calmed down a bit now??????

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The last activity by the OP was also the first. They only visited to post & do not appear to have returned to view replies let alone update.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another one hit wonder!

I would be interested to see the attrition rates for peeps who come on; make one thread; then bugger off again!

A 'good' business would be capturing the data and using it to turn these one timers into full timers!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

shame he never came back 
hope fully it was not that bad for him

i did a temp repair in portugal for a norwegian couple where there rack was starting to pull through the back of the van as obviously the re enforcing was not in the right place for the rack brackets and those silly little plates started to pull through the inside wall ply

got some bigger plates from the local sheet metal works and sandwiched the wall between them at the top mounts

must say im sure the racks can handle a couple of push bikes but this couple had a big storage box fitted to the rack filled with all sorts of stuff

barry


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Look on the bright side, although the original poster has not come back, we have had 3 pages on a motorhoming subject !!

Should keep the politicians, the complainers and the purists happy for 5 minutes.

Don't do smileys, so treat as a lighthearted post.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But it would be nice to hear if there is an outcome.........


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm thinking there was never a genuine start let alone an "outcome" !!


----------

